# Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

Is there something you can add to the system to prevent this from
happening? I was thinking down the line of a governor or auto-braking. It
seems like this is something that you would want to try and fail-safe on if
possible.

Joe



> glasers <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > if you want to see pictures of my motor after 7000 rpm's here they are.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*



> you wrote:
> 
> >Is there something you can add to the system to prevent this from
> >happening? I was thinking down the line of a governor or auto-braking. It
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

On Mon, 18 Aug 2008 22:08:09 -0700 (PDT), glasers


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >if you want to see pictures of my motor after 7000 rpm's here they are.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

I use a programmable shift light on my Mazdaspeed 3 ICE for shifting while
autocrossing. I think it would be ideal to use this or one of the RPM
switch alternatives from the sport of drag racing to turn on a focused light
and even sound a horn if you approach the max motor rpm. Mazda rotaries
used to have the same problem because they revved so freely. Mazda added a
horn to the tachometer on the rotaries.
-Stephen Chapman


Is there something you can add to the system to prevent this from
happening? I was thinking down the line of a governor or auto-braking. It
seems like this is something that you would want to try and fail-safe on if
possible.

Joe


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/pictures-of-a-destroyed-motor-tp19044391p19053161.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

Doing the calculations I must have been between 7000 and 8000 rpms and only
for a second or two.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/pictures-of-a-destroyed-motor-tp19044391p19053237.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

I'm concerned about this over current problem. I've always felt like
something was wrong with my set up because of strange driving behavior. Is
this a case of having too heavy of a vehicle for my motor? I really don't
drive it too hard, and I stay below 45 mpH 99% of the time. I have had only
about 5 trips ever where I had to pull over 200 amps from the batteries for
over three minutes. And, I have only been going a few months. Ive really
only pulled 300 amps for very short hill starts.

2 strange things had me concerned, 

1. when I get to 45 mph and shift to 4th gear I hit the gas and really
nothing happens, I just stay ay 45 50 mph, like the motor just cant do any
more, even on the flats.

2. I had mini stalls a lot in 2nd gear pulling 200 amps for short periods,
even though this wouldn't happen in 3rd gear pulling 300 amps. The
controller seemed to cut out I guess, but why not in 3rd pulling more amps?

Anyway maybe Jim can get me all set with a new motor and al will be well.

Cheers!
Soren
www.electricbus.blogspot.com 




> Neon John wrote:
> >
> > On Mon, 18 Aug 2008 22:08:09 -0700 (PDT), glasers
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

I am going to stay out of firdt gear, this should gaurantee it won't happen
again. 1st in the bus is almost useless anyway and got me to 10 mph
usually. with a bigger motor starting in 2nd shouldn't be a problem I'm
hoping. In second I'd have to coast to 55 to have the smae problem.


Is there something you can add to the system to prevent this from
happening? I was thinking down the line of a governor or auto-braking. It
seems like this is something that you would want to try and fail-safe on if
possible.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/pictures-of-a-destroyed-motor-tp19044391p19053603.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

I'm guessing that you've been running the motor at too low a speed while driving. 4th gear at 45 mph can't be good for it (too much current.) Whatever motor you end up with you're better off running it at higher speed. Most folks use 2nd and 3rd gear only, even on the freeway.



----- Original Message ----
From: glasers <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, August 19, 2008 11:05:13 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor

1. when I get to 45 mph and shift to 4th gear I hit the gas and really
nothing happens, I just stay ay 45 50 mph, like the motor just cant do any
more, even on the flats.

www.electricbus.blogspot.com 




> Neon John wrote:
> >
> > On Mon, 18 Aug 2008 22:08:09 -0700 (PDT), glasers
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

Actually I have done the calculations based on my gear ratios and the motor
rpm's and also compared with other electric vw bus owners, and I was spot on
with my gear changing. Once I got past the efficient range of that motor
which is 4000 RPM's and where more gas didn't give more speed 1st gear is
15mph, 2nd was 30, and 3rd 40-50, after those speeds on a flat stretch
nothing more would happen anyway.

The bus is just geared really low and my motor couldn't do anything above
4000 rpm's

Cheers!

Soren





> Frank John wrote:
> >
> > I'm guessing that you've been running the motor at too low a speed while
> > driving. 4th gear at 45 mph can't be good for it (too much current.)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

Another thing you might try, as a simple expedient, is to mechanically 
block the shift gate for first gear, so that nobody can put it into that 
gear by mistake.



> glasers wrote:
> > Actually I have done the calculations based on my gear ratios and the motor
> > rpm's and also compared with other electric vw bus owners, and I was spot on
> > with my gear changing. Once I got past the efficient range of that motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

On Tue, 19 Aug 2008 09:05:13 -0700 (PDT), glasers


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >I'm concerned about this over current problem. I've always felt like
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*

But the motor speed drops when you shift; how many rpm will it turn at 45 mph in 4th gear? Anyway, it sounds like a larger motor is definitely the way to go. Good luck!



----- Original Message ----
From: glasers <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, August 19, 2008 11:57:11 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor


Actually I have done the calculations based on my gear ratios and the motor
rpm's and also compared with other electric vw bus owners, and I was spot on
with my gear changing. Once I got past the efficient range of that motor
which is 4000 RPM's and where more gas didn't give more speed 1st gear is
15mph, 2nd was 30, and 3rd 40-50, after those speeds on a flat stretch
nothing more would happen anyway.

The bus is just geared really low and my motor couldn't do anything above
4000 rpm's

Cheers!

Soren





> Frank John wrote:
> >
> > I'm guessing that you've been running the motor at too low a speed while
> > driving. 4th gear at 45 mph can't be good for it (too much current.)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] pictures of a destroyed motor*



> you wrote:
> 
> 
> > Jet Industries modified the transmission on their Escorts. The
> ...


----------

